# Khan & Shelby



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Had this taken last weekend at the local pet store


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is a very cute picture. The big and the small. Kahn has such a squishy face much more so than my girl, but she is so small for a Bullmastiff.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I absolutely adore your kids!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Khan is the best looking bullmastiff ever. We have one at the daycare I just started working at and his underbite is too extreme, he's got short legs and length for a mastiff so he carries a ton of girth on a little frame...but I have to say his personality is to die for! I just wish more breeders would produce "Khan" looking dogs...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So photogenic!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Khan is the best looking bullmastiff ever. We have one at the daycare I just started working at and his underbite is too extreme, he's got short legs and length for a mastiff so he carries a ton of girth on a little frame...but I have to say his personality is to die for! I just wish more breeders would produce "Khan" looking dogs...


He is pretty handsome if I do say so myself!! I think it's cuz his nose is a little longer than most. He has "less" of the smooshed bulldog look.


----------

